# Book of Eli(belive)



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 21, 2010)

I loved the movie...What you guys think of the movie


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just watched it the other night. It was enjoyable, but nothing mind blowing. Then again, I'll stare at monkeys flinging poo on each other so long as Mila Kunis is in the background somewhere.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2010)

I find this movie to be total crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Probably one of the worst post-apocalyptic movies I've ever watched.
Mad Max shreds this movie to pieces, even Waterworld was a masterpiece compared to this one.

EDIT: Just to clarify, I LOVE post-apocalyptic movies, I really had high hopes for this one, but it was a huge let-down, and what's with the ending.....could they made it more cheesy and trashy?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 22, 2010)

I saw it on a SCR copy before the retail, so quality wasn't terrific (it wasn't a DVDSCR, just standard SCR).

I thought it was a good movie but had a terrible ending. I also wish they gave us a little more background on the world and what not, although I guess that the whole mystery behind it is what makes the movie more compelling. But overall it was a very pleasing movie.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 22, 2010)

some parts  were hilarious


----------



## alvinbell21 (Jun 22, 2010)

This was the best end of the world movie ever. I have loved Dawn of the Dead since I was four years old and this movie took its place as my fav.The movie is about faith. The ending was amazing!


----------



## Xale (Jun 22, 2010)

that movie pissed me off big time, i loved the violence in it, and then i found out what the movie was about...it angered me big time


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah this movie was good until we found out what the book was, that was just stupid..... ruined the entire movie for me


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 22, 2010)

Predictable from the get-go.  Some cool fight scenes.....

But honestly, who didn't guess he was protecting the bible when the trailers started on tv?

I was hoping I'd be wrong.....

The movie was cliche and derivative with a terribly unexciting and hackneyed plot.

Like the bible ever changed anything for the better....PFFT.....


----------



## Xale (Jun 22, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> Predictable from the get-go.  Some cool fight scenes.....
> 
> But honestly, who didn't guess he was protecting the bible when the trailers started on tv?
> 
> ...


honestly, i wasnt predicting that, cause seriously, i saw a bunch of action in it, i didnt think they would really make it religious at all, it caught me by surprise, in a very bad way


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2010)

I believe a random IMDB comment I saw summed it up- "finally an action film the pope can enjoy".

On paper it had quite a lot going for it- post apocalypse, some half decent action scenes, Tom Waits (he was the engineer in the settlement) but after a promising start it ended up being some half baked religious nonsense.

On the other hand in what will probably get me kicked out of film commentary club I did enjoy it more than "The Road".


----------



## T-hug (Jun 22, 2010)

Great movie it was way better than The Road.  The Road's story could have been told in 10 minutes instead they dragged out scenes about nothing and turned it into a pure snorefest.


----------

